# The Kung Fu Killer Blu-ray Giveaway Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Kung Fu Killer Blu-ray Giveaway Contest*








*Well Go USA* and *HTS* have teamed up for yet another Blu-ray Giveaway! This time, we are giving away the feature film _Kung Fu Killer_, due to be released on Blu-ray and DVD on July 21, 2015. This action-packed film features legendary Hong Kong action icon Donnie Yen (_Ip Man_ trilogy, _Hero_). He is back in top form with a bone-crunching martial arts action thriller! Entry into this Giveaway will be easy and won't disqualify HTS members from participating in the current miniDSP Giveaway promotion!






*Qualification Details and Eligibility (PLEASE READ THOROUGHLY):*

The qualification period is from _*July 3, 2015 through July 21, 2015*_.
A random drawing will be held sometime during the week of July 20, 2015.


Entrants *must* be registered as a Home Theater Shack member as of JULY 1, 2015.
Entrants need to have 5 posts during the qualification period. Each post *must* be a minimum of 25 words. No post padding!
All HTS Members registered as of July 1, 2015 can enter, regardless of previous Giveaway Contest winnings.


Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the Giveaway by using this *Kung Fu Killer Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread*
.
Shipping is provided to Continental US Residents ONLY (Shipping outside of the US Lower 48 is not provided)

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._



Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey, July 15th is my birthday! If the stars line up...could be a nice BDP! Pardon the pun. 

Now to start working on those posts!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tonto said:


> Hey, July 15th is my birthday! If the stars line up...could be a nice BDP! Pardon the pun.
> 
> Now to start working on those posts!



:TT


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

OK, now I'm confused. This post asks for 5 posts & the qualification thread asks for 25. Which is it? :dontknow:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Tonto said:


> OK, now I'm confused. This post asks for 5 posts & the qualification thread asks for 25. Which is it? :dontknow:


Tonto...good catch...it's ONLY 5. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Only two entries and the contest ends soon! Free movie, here, folks! Enter!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Well...it's now a 3-way race. :clap: :bigsmile:

Come on, HTSers.... join. Free movie on the line! :T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Kung Fu Killer - Blu-ray Review


Have fun guys!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This ends today. Time to throw your hat in the ring if you're eligible!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Twist my arm (uh-oh, I made a funny).  Sent from my iPad using HTShack

EDIT: apparently, so did Willis.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lumen said:


> Twist my arm (uh-oh, I made a funny).  Sent from my iPad using HTShack EDIT: apparently, so did Willis.


 indeed I did lumen, but all for not. Congrats joe!!! Hope you dig it.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee - yah
Congrats!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you Todd!!! This is so cool. First time I ever won a Blu-ray and what a cool one to see! :wave: Time to work on my Kung Fu moves.:clap:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

afterlife2 said:


> Thank you Todd!!! This is so cool. First time I ever won a Blu-ray and what a cool one to see! :wave: Time to work on my Kung Fu moves.:clap:


congratulations buddy! I'll be packing up your movie and shipping it out tomorrow! enjoy!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you Mike Sooooooo looking forward to it. Millions thanks!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

willis7469 said:


> indeed I did lumen, but all for not. Congrats joe!!! Hope you dig it.


Thanks Willis.:bigsmile:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Congratulations on the win.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks chashint

Once again Thank You. Look what I got!


----------

